# Wallpaper Retina



## iSylvain (15 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore vu sa ici et je trouve sa bizarre haha. Je propose que chacun poste sont fond d'écran d'iPad 3,4 qu'il a. Peut en poster plusieurs:

image.jpg - 1020 KB


image.jpg - 885 KB


----------

